# Tim Hortons is bad



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not a frequent coffee drinker, for a couple reasons. I never really felt the need for the most part, and I have had issues previously when I drink too much. Since I have started back into working out, I have started drinking coffee on a regular basis, two cups in the morning usually.

Now, the issue I seem to find I have is that having two cups seems to make my joints achey. Previously, I noticed the right side of my jaw would feel as though it became stiff and a little painful when I drank coffee each morning, two cups, for roughly a week or more. Because of this, I stopped drinking coffee all together. The past couple weeks, due to requiring a boost of energy in the morning before my workouts, I have had a couple cups of coffee. After about a week, I found that my knee joints (both legs) seemed to ache a little.

So, I am wondering, is it just Tim Hortons coffee (I brew it at home myself), or the caffiene I am intaking? The next time I pick up a can I will try out a different brand and test it to see if there is much change.

I decided to have only one cup today, yesterday I had none. I will find out in a couple days if even just one cup is too much.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 6, 2010)

Most Americans won't know what Timmies is unless they live along the I-75 or are a border town.

I have never had joint issues from coffee.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 6, 2010)

Maxwell house or Folder's, Usually 2 cups a morning with a combination of about 1/2 cup granulated splenda and 2 tsp of creamer and I have had no joint issues either.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2010)

i make my coffee like espresso and drink maybe 6 cups most days. no joint pain.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2010)

Never heard of joint issues with coffee.  Coffee can dehydrate and dehydration can cause joint pain but off 2 cups of coffee very doubtful.  You said you are working out again though so are you drinking enough water during the day?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea, I drink throughout the day just water and maybe a glass of milk.

I should also mention that my mother has severe Rhumatoid Arthiritis, and while I have been tested and returned negative results, perhaps this is something that can activate the disease?

I wouldn't think that working out is the cause. Earlier this year when I had the issue with my jaw a couple times, I wasn't working out. When I stopped drinking coffee all together, the pain went away.

I will report back with whether a different brand causes the same issue. As well as whether just one cup affects me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

I've always hated coffee, 5hr energy works for me when I'm dragging before hitting the gym. I just wouldn't reccomend it every day for a long period of time.

I've had my knee's ache whenever I drink anything that causes dehydration. (coffee, alcohol)


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

I never have problems with coffee...thank god!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Most Americans won't know what Timmies is unless they live along the I-75 or are a border town.
> 
> I have never had joint issues from coffee.



I've heard of it.  Sounds like our Dunkin Donuts.  I love DD's coffee mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 6, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I've had my knee's ache whenever I drink anything that causes dehydration. (coffee, alcohol)



I experienced this from alcohol as well. I would try drinking more water and if that didn't work I'd stop drinking coffee.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 6, 2010)

Haven't had alcohol in a long while, so definately not that. I will increase my water intake and see how it goes, thanks.


----------



## chesty4 (Jul 6, 2010)

Caffine is a double edged sword. it's a great stimulant but is also known to dehydrate. Dehydration can make your joints feel "dry", therefore that may account for the discomfort you're having.

Try taking in more water, that should help. 

BTW, I miss Tim's. My wife LOVES Tim's coffee and I have a soft spot for the Timbits myself, so I try to stay away from them.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 20, 2010)

So, after this while, I have tried to hydrate myself properly, and kept drinking Timmys. I still have the discomfort in my knees, but I am starting to feel like its a tendon thing, like I am not stretching it properly, or enough. Or, that perhaps, my muscle isn't built enough on my quads to support it.

It feels like there is a pulling near the top of my knee cap, and doesn't really hurt, but it certainly is uncomfortable. I will do some stretches, and it helps a little, but the discomfort returns not too long after. I read P-funks stretching link, but I am unsure which is best for me, the static or range of motion type. I have tried both, but the feeling still comes back. Perhaps its simply something my body is still trying to get used to? Something I have to wait to improve on its own?


----------



## Phineas (Jul 20, 2010)

Tim Hortons killed my father! And, raped my mother!


  RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 20, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Tim Hortons killed my father! And, raped my mother!
> 
> 
> RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!!!



 Thank you for that constructive post!


----------



## Phineas (Jul 20, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Thank you for that constructive post!



If you search through my post history, you'll notice a trend of about 9/10 serious, productive, thorough advice/questions/comments and 1/10 sensless South Park references.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, sorry. I haven't really watched it, so totally went over my head. Ma bad!


----------



## Phineas (Jul 21, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Oh, sorry. I haven't really watched it, so totally went over my head. Ma bad!



You should definitely check it out. It's an amazing show.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 11, 2010)

Still an issue bothering me, roughly how long does it take for tendons to strengthen up? Having this constant uncomfortable feeling is really starting to suck, feel it every time I stand/sit, and it is starting to interfere with my leg exercises, as I am afraid to push the limit.


----------



## joboco (Aug 11, 2010)

My wife is waiting for a hip replacement and has been told to drink green tea instead of coffee.
And before anybody thinks it's an old fart's problem, are you ready she is only 35years old.


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2010)

Muscle Girl, you aren't on the Pill, are you? It really interferes with tendon healing.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 12, 2010)

Nope, not taking anything of any sort. I would say I am probably up to about 1 and a half months of leg exercises now, coming from practically nothing previous to my start.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 13, 2011)

So, this was an issue last year. Now, almost a year later I have arthritis in my left knee. I started having spasms in the middle of the night throughout the fall. I thought it might have been due to squats, so I lightened up. 
In the spring, I started noticing huge swelling and stiffness. My mom, having rheumatoid since she was like 18, saw it and it was obvious. I stopped training because I was afraid it was causing issues. I found that the swelling just wouldn't go away, even with frequent icing. 
So.. I started training again, I have stiffness in the tendons, but thats about all the discomfort I get. I am slowly working up to heavier weights, and I haven't seen swelling since I started again.
Anyone with experience have any advice, precautions, side effects I should look for? I do have a fear or damaging it further, and that would suck if I do. But what I read, its better to strengthen the joint than to just let it wither.


----------

